# I want to fish for kings off the Gulf State pier,Need help with setup



## punkin438 (May 30, 2009)

I was at the pier this past week and had lots of fun and caught some good fish.But,I want to try my hand at king fishing.I have a 10' Ocean Master surf rod and a Pinnacle Absolute spinning reel that will hold 250 yds of 25lb line.Is this sufficient or do i need something different.I probably won't be back down until next summer but i want to start getting things gathered up now.Not looking to break the bank on a new setup.Thanks for the help.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

The rods most likely is to large,and the reel would probably do....don't need more than 20lb...alot only use 17lb...... I know I will get a bunch of crap but you can't beat an ugly stik for the money....an ocean series 7 1/2 to 8 ft.....I have turned 7ft. sharks with one and a 6500 peenreel...I thought it was going to break but never did....I do put them to the test....I do have a couple customs..... but the ugly stik blanks are awesome!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

i agree 10' rod is a bit much 8 is best but i also use a 9 some times and i use 15# test and have never had much problems just listen to what the regulars tell you and dont try to put to much pressure on the fish 4 - 6 lbs of drag is all you need


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

In my opinion keep the reel but put 17lb test on it but downsize if possible, to a 8 ft. rod. something flexible (not a boat rod) that will cast far but sturdy so you can hook the fish. But if you really get into king fishing get a 8ft. fiberglass rod with metal guides.


----------



## punkin438 (May 30, 2009)

So we all agree i can get by with the reel but need another rod?I cannot find the Ugly Stick Ocean Series listed.Can someone give me a link or make more suggestions on a rod.Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *punkin438 (7/25/2009)*So we all agree i can get by with the reel but need another rod?I cannot find the Ugly Stick Ocean Series listed.Can someone give me a link or make more suggestions on a rod.Thanks


I'm sorry they call themugly stickbig water..... some one piece and some two piece.....around 59.00...but I bought a few alot less on clearance....

heres a link to cablelas....scroll down for the lengths and 1 or2piece rods....they do sell them at wal-marts down there??....with a year to go I'm sure they maybe on sale somewhere in the near future with the season coming to an end....where are you from?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0011493110349a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=big+water+spinning&Ntk=Product_liberal&sort=all&Go.y=13&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&_D%3Asort=+&Nty=1&hasJS=true&Go.x=7&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

The ten foot is only a problem for handling it out on the pier all day, the length will not affect the fish. Main thing, IMO, is a fast action(a light tip and strong butt) regardless of brand. You don't want the fish to feel the rod on the pickup but you need the backbone in the lower section to work him when he gets close.

I bought a Penn Slammer with a hard tip years ago and even though I still use it sometimes I can definitely tell the difference in the number ofbites that become "fish on" between it and my lighter tipped rods. That is true for kings or stripers.


----------



## punkin438 (May 30, 2009)

I guess i should have mentioned in my original post that i am a "Tourist" and usually only come down once per summer but have been down twice this summer.So this is not something i will be doing on a regular basis.I live in North Mississippi.It looked like lots of fun and i wanted to try it but didn't want show up with all the wrong equiptment and someone get mad at me.


----------

